# Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???



## welsstipper (17. August 2008)

Tach zusammen, 

ich bin auf der suche nach nem schönen bzw. guten aber auch preiswerten karpfenset also ruten max 3!!! 2 reichen aber auch da ich viel auf raubfisch angel. aber wen die preis spanne da nur 20- 40 euro beträgt nehme ich auch 3. 

ist natürlich ne frage was ich nehmen soll ? habe mit bei raven was angeschaut für 100 € ruten, rollen, rodpot, swinger, bissanzeigen eigendlich ein gutes komplettset. da ich es mir aber noch nicht anschauen konnte zweifel ich ein wenig an dem angebot. 

beim großen auktionshaus gibt es welche für 200 € komplett und auch für 150 €.

da ich nur ein gelegenheits angler bin brauche ich kein set für 500 oder mehr euro außerdem wird mir meine freundin was erzählen ;-) !!! 

vielleicht kennt von euch ja jemand ne kombo bzw. komplettset für max 200 € ???

mit freundlichen grüßen 

marius


----------



## Froscher (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

schau ma hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KARPFENSET-2-KAR...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218993494079


musst du halt beobachten;-D


----------



## Popeye (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

hallo

ich kann dir drei gebrauchte ruten und drei neue freilaufrollen mit geflochtener schnur für 200 euro anbieten.
kannst du dir auch gerne anschauen. stolzenau ist ja nicht so weit weg.

ach und nen pod ist auch mit drin.


----------



## zrako (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



welsstipper schrieb:


> da ich nur ein gelegenheits angler bin brauche ich kein set für 500 oder mehr euro außerdem wird mir meine freundin was erzählen ;-) !!!
> 
> 
> marius




wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



Froscher schrieb:


> schau ma hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KARPFENSET-2-KAR...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218993494079
> 
> ...




Das Rod Pod ist der letzte Schrott.Das ist ein Rod Pod von Perca(neupreis ca 35 Euro).

Selbst bei vorsichtigstem Zusammenbau ist das dingen kaputt gegangen,letzte schrott:r


----------



## Flyfisher01 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Das Rod Pod ist der letzte Schrott.Das ist ein Rod Pod von Perca(neupreis ca 35 Euro).
> 
> Selbst bei vorsichtigstem Zusammenbau ist das dingen kaputt gegangen,letzte schrott:r



Ich sage dazu #6und wer bilig kauft kauft immer 3 mal , also Zrako do mußt ja keine 500 und mehr ausgeben mit bißchen suchen findest du auch gutes Material zum schmalen Preis >> und Thecatfisch hat schon ganz Recht mit der Aussage #6#6


----------



## yamo (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Also ein günstiges Komplettset zu finden ist sehr schwierig. Du hast mind. immer eine minderwertige Komponente dabei.
Auf ein Pod würde ich an Deiner Stelle zunächst verzichten, da Du ja nur gelegentlich auf Karpfen gehen willst.

Rolle: Schau Dir mal die Okuma Longbow oder Baitfeeder an. Hochwertig verarbeitet (u.a Metallgetriebe) und dennoch überraschend günstig. (LB 60 ca. 45€; Baitfeeder ca. 50-60€)

Rute: Die Easy Carp von B.Richi. Ca. 60€. Gut verarbeitet, progressive Aktion aber dabei nicht zu weich.

Ansonsten Banksticks. Pieper: Da trennen sich die Geister.
Ich hatte damals eine Billig-Teil vom Lidl. Das hat mich so begeistert, daß ich bei Ebay danach gesucht und auch gefunden hab. (12-15€) Die sind bei mir jetzt seit 2,5 Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz. Ein Glückskauf.
Hier solltest Du aber etwas mehr investieren...


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



yamo schrieb:


> Ansonsten Banksticks. Pieper: Da trennen sich die Geister.
> Ich hatte damals eine Billig-Teil vom Lidl. Das hat mich so begeistert, daß ich bei Ebay danach gesucht und auch gefunden hab. (12-15€) Die sind bei mir jetzt seit 2,5 Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz. Ein Glückskauf.
> Hier solltest Du aber etwas mehr investieren...



Den Habe ich auch gekauft,letztes Jahr.Der ist mir minimum schon 5mal ins Wasser gefallen,und der Funktioniert immer noch.
Desweiteren hat der einen sehr niedrigen Batterieverbrauch.

Muss auch sagen,habe den da MIT Bankstick beim Lidl fürn
10er gekauft,ein echter Glücksfall wie du schon sagtest.Für anfänger zu empfehlen.(Wegen dem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis)


2 Dinge noch:
1=>@carp007
Der zrako braucht keine ausrüstung,sondern der Welsstipper 

2=>Habe hier noch eine Rutenkombo empfehlung!
Schau mal bei ebay oder bei Askari nach,da gibts eine Rutencombo von Mitchell die heist >Mitchell Performance carp Combo<

Top Rute mit einer Guten Rolle.Benutze sie selber,erst vor kurzem die gleiche nochmal geholt.Wieder Tolles Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## zrako (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



Carp007 schrieb:


> Ich sage dazu #6und wer bilig kauft kauft immer 3 mal , also Zrako do mußt ja keine 500 und mehr ausgeben mit bißchen suchen findest du auch gutes Material zum schmalen Preis >> und Thecatfisch hat schon ganz Recht mit der Aussage #6#6




gut is immer relativ


----------



## welsstipper (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

also ich habe mich nun für die Zebco Cool Carp entschieden war eben bei nem bekannten von mir und der hat sich die auch zugelegt und habe paar mal bei im garten geworfen und bin echt erstaunt so günstig und doch so gut verarbeitet und werfen ging super von der hand. nur die rollen da bin ich mir noch sehr unschlüssig. die die er hat waren recht teuer 160 zusammen und das ist mir zuviel kann mir da jemand einen guten tipp geben ? 

was benutz ihr für leinen ? monofile oder geflochten dachte an eine 35 er mono da mir die geflochtene zu steif ist.


----------



## zrako (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

die zebco hab ich hier auch noch rumfliegen^^
naja, ich denk wenn du die gut findest hast du wirklich noch nichts gescheites in der hand gehabt^^

mal sehn wie lange du die benutzen wirst

geflochtene zu steif???? hab ich auch noch net gehört 
auf jeden fall mono.

wenn dir 80€ pro rolle zu teuer sind, kann ich dir leider nichts empfehlen, denn billigere rollen mit freilauf taugen meiner meinung auf dauer nichts


----------



## lsski (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Also ehrlich ! 

Ja !

Mein Vadder der ist 69 und der fängt jeden gehakten Karpfen ! mit ner 270m Tele 30-80g.

Das wichtigste ist eine gute Rolle !!!!!

Die Angel ist für den Anfang nicht sooooo wichtig.
(Ich werfe mit meiner Spinrute und 100g Blei auch über 90m !gemessen!)

_*Kauf dir ja eine gute Rolle !!!!!*_

Merke: Das wichtigste ist eine gute Rolle !!!!!

Vergess eine Billige Karpfenrute - Die ladet sich eh nicht auf !!

Da du nicht bei Shimano kaufen möchtest hier ein Tip:

Versuch die SPRO Incognito (60 Tacken Neu !!) zu bekommen.
Sie ist in meinen Händen den Shimano Modellen nahe.#6


----------



## Aldaron (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Was hälste von den Set, für 99€ habe ich mir gestern auch bestellt.

Habe nur gute Erfahrungen gehört, im Internet und mein Dad bzw. bekannte haben die auch.

Damals waren die aber noch teurer.

http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-profikarpfenset-2xfreilaufrolleschnur-p-60.html


----------



## lsski (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Hör mir auf mit Cormoran dat ist alles Nix!!

- 7 Rostfreie Stahlkugellager + 1 Walzenlager
- One Way Clutch unendliche Rücklaufsperre
- *LCS Line Control System*: Freilaufsystem
- Kunststoff Rollengehäuse und Rotor
- *Worm Shaft Schnurverlegungssystem mit Powerdrive Mainshaft
*- WTwist-frei" Schnurlaufröllchen
- 2 Aluminium Long-Cast Spulen mit Schnurclip
- Ausbalancierter Rotor
- Starke CNC Aluminium Kurbel mit T- förmigem Kurbelknopf
- *Extrem fein* einstellbares Multi-Disc Bremssystem
-* Bürsten Schnur -Schutzsystem im Rotorkopf*
- Spezielles Bremsscheiben Schutzsystem unter dem Bremsknopf

Dat IST WAS! 

(Wenn mann nicht von Shimano kaufen will und mag) 

DIE Antwort !!

Da müssten beim Händler mit ein wenig gelaber zwei SPRO Rolle INCOGNITO LCS 865, 230/0,45 für 120 Tacken drinn sein.


----------



## max_hoppus (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Kann ich mich anschließen. Finger weg von Cormoran Rollen, die sind der letzte Dreck (hatte schon etliche, alle nach ner Zeit schrott gegangen). Ich würde die Shimano Baitrunner Aero RE empfehlen. Die kriegste so ab ca. 60€ und die halten sehr sehr lange. Kenne Leute die fischen die schon seit 10 Jahren und noch nix mit gehabt, ist halt Shimano, eine Klasse für sich  :q...
Greetz


----------



## Flyfisher01 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Den Habe ich auch gekauft,letztes Jahr.Der ist mir minimum schon 5mal ins Wasser gefallen,und der Funktioniert immer noch.
> Desweiteren hat der einen sehr niedrigen Batterieverbrauch.
> 
> Muss auch sagen,habe den da MIT Bankstick beim Lidl fürn
> ...


>>>>OHHH dann sag ich mal als Versehn das ich Taub auf den augen war !!!
Naja wird bestimmt mit der Zeit hier Besser !!!#6:vik:


----------



## andreas0815 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

*Hallo Karpfenfischer,*



*hätte da einen Vorschlag:* 



habe sie mir letztes Jahr auch gekauft............|wavey:

UK CARP ""CORMASTER Classic"" Karpfenrute 2 tlg, 3,60 m,Gewicht 320g,Teilung 1,90m;
Cormoran SINUS-BR-3Ai 40
Cormoran PROFILINE SchnurKarpfen 0,30mm/ 6,2kg Tragkraft
hoffe dir damit helfen zu können............#6

ansonsten schau mal hier


*.........Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.....*



__________________________MFG Andreas


----------



## lsski (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



max_hoppus schrieb:


> Kann ich mich anschließen. Finger weg von Cormoran Rollen, die sind der letzte Dreck (hatte schon etliche, alle nach ner Zeit schrott gegangen). Ich würde die Shimano Baitrunner Aero RE empfehlen. Die kriegste so ab ca. 60€ und die halten sehr sehr lange. Kenne Leute die fischen die schon seit 10 Jahren und noch nix mit gehabt, ist halt Shimano, eine Klasse für sich  :q...
> Greetz


 


:vik: JIP ! :vik:


----------



## lsski (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



andreas0815 schrieb:


> *Hallo Karpfenfischer,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*NEEEEe ne Gute Rolle für meine Freunde !!!*


----------



## andreas0815 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



max_hoppus schrieb:


> Kann ich mich anschließen. Finger weg von Cormoran Rollen, die sind der letzte Dreck (hatte schon etliche, alle nach ner Zeit schrott gegangen). Ich würde die Shimano Baitrunner Aero RE empfehlen. Die kriegste so ab ca. 60€ und die halten sehr sehr lange. Kenne Leute die fischen die schon seit 10 Jahren und noch nix mit gehabt, ist halt Shimano, eine Klasse für sich  :q...
> Greetz


 
*Hallo Zusammen,*


|muahah:muß sagen das ich die Meinung, das Cormoran Rollen nur Schrott sind nicht zustimmen!
Da ich schon seit 25 Jahren zum Fischen gehe und zwar ausschließlich mit Cormorangeräten kann ich nicht sagen das es eine schlechte Qualität ist, bis auf einmal wo mir eine Rolle zubruch ging durch eigenverschulden(trat auf meine Rolle wo der Bügel u. die Kurbel brach) kann ich nichts negatives berichten.
Es kommt mir so vor das es sehr viele Cormoran-Gegner gibt.
Mann sollte schon sachlich bleiben und nur Infos weiter geben wenn man damit konfrontiert wurde.#6


::::::::::::::::::.............................

_*Wer an die Quelle eines Flusses kommen will, muß eventuell gegen die stärksten Strömungen anschwimmen. Wer sich treiben läßt, wird sein Ziel nie erreichen.*_

_:z:z:z:z:z_

Gruß aus Niederbayern


----------



## bennie (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

die sinus is ******* vergiss die mal ganz schnell für dein vorhaben


----------



## lsski (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

::::::::::::::::::.............................

_*Wer an die Quelle eines Flusses kommen will, muß eventuell gegen die stärksten Strömungen anschwimmen. Wer sich treiben läßt, wird sein Ziel nie erreichen.*_

_:z:z:z:z:z_

Gruß aus Niederbayern[/quote]

Nee wir sind keine Gegner!
Nur keine befürworter was Cormoran Rollen unter 60 Euro betrifft.
Da du einer bist der gerade zur Quelle schwimmt,
wirst du uns Quellen beführworter bald verstehen.
Ich habe mir früher auch jeden sch*** gekauft der dann zu bruch ging.
Für das Geld hätte ich mir TOP Material kaufen können.
Schon mal an einer Shimano Big Baitrunner gedreht?
Ja sie kostet 170 Steine so viel wie 3-4 Cormoran Rollen.
ABER das ist sie Wert :q
Im Drill beim Wurf, Haltbarkeit im Verschleiss.
Wen ich frech währe würde ich sagen da kannsté auch mal drauf treten. 
die Einzige Rolle die Ähnlich gut, "ist" die SPRO Incognito.
So jetzt wars das aber 
ISH HABBE FERTISCH !


----------



## dr.bonzo (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

*2 balzer freilaufrollen br 350 bei ebay für 60 euronen. ne super rolle für anfänger und 2 stück für 60 eusen ist echt günstig. als rute ne fox warrior oder ne chub outcast 40-50 euro gebraucht oder 80-100 eu neu. auch beides sehr gute einsteiger ruten die nicht gleich kaputt gehen. *


----------



## welsstipper (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

ich weiß nicht wie ihr immer alles kaput bekommt. ich habe mir früher als jugendangler auch immer nur günstiges gerät kaufen können. und die sachen leben noch heute und funktionieren alle noch trotzdem sie schon 10 jahre auf dem buckel haben. 

eine rute ist mir bis heute kaput gegangen aber aus eigend verschulden hatte nen hänger und habe den bogen einfach überspannt. da ist sie gebrochen und das war ne rute von practica stand jedenfalls drauf die gab es früher immer mal wieder zu gewinnen beim friedfisch und raubfisch angeln. also weiiß ich nicht wo das problem ist. 

ich habe mir den billigsten rollen und ruten bis heute eigendlich noch immer die größten fische gefangen egal ob monster brassen von 80cm oder 20 pfund karpfen. 

sicherlich sind sie nicht die besten und meine ansprüchen sind ein wenig gewachsen aber ich will ja fische fangen und nicht am wasser neben meinen kollegen damit prallen guck mal ich habe ne ausrüstung für 500 € :g

ich denke wer fische fangen will und es kann schaft das auch mit den billigsten ruten den fisch interessiert es recht wenig ab er auf eine fox rute für 100 € oder eine billig rute vom baumarkt beißt. 

ich denke wenn man zu blöd ist und nicht das nötige fein gefüll hat das bringt einem auch ne top rute nichts.

wen kein fisch da .... kein biss 

so ist das eben. 

trotzdem vielen lieben dank für eure hilfe.

mfg marius :vik:


----------



## zrako (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

mit ner 500€ ausrüstung kann man auch nicht prahlen^^

wenn du was zum prahlen willst, bekommste für die 500 grade mal en rodpod oder n funkbissanzeigerset 

ok da du dich nicht belehren lassen willst kauf dir das billigset für 200€!

und sag mal in 2 jahren bescheid was noch funzt und was net


----------



## Aldaron (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich mir vor 5 Jahren wo ich 14 bin ne DAM rute und ne noname Rolle in Ungarn gekauft habe, und die ist jetzt auch noch Super.

Nix Kaputtgegangen etc.


Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen, aber das Ebay Set für 200€ mit Rodpod ist nicht ganz das Wahre, das stimmt.

Ich habe ein Rod Pod für 30€ und er hält, zwar fürs Professionelle Fischen nicht ganz ok, aber er hält meine Ruten super.

Also ich würde mir für 200€ ein Set beim Händler zusammenstellen, das gut ist und auch hält bei Sachgemäßer Handhabung.

Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass das Teure Equip da mithalten kann, aber es geht gut.

Lieber günstige Rute als Rolle.

Allerdings taugen die Billig Bissanzeiger wirklich nichts, da sollte man mehr auf Quallität achten aber sonst 

Im Askari Katalog sind schöne Angebote und auch gute Rollen zu guten Preisen sowieso Ruten

MFG


----------



## welsstipper (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

wie gesagt ich bin ein gelegenheits angler und kein hardcore freak. für mich reicht es einfach. ist ja nicht böse gemeint aber ich brauche diesen ganzen hightech schrott einfach nicht. ob da nun fox oder aldi oder was auch immer drauf steht. ich bin halt so und kaufe mr ja auch keinen fernsehr für 5000 euro was soll ich damit will in ja nicht heiraten also kaufe ich mir was günstigeres und kaufe mir dan halt in 5 jahren oder wan auch immern nen neuen und spare dabei immernoch. es muß nicht immer das neuste und beste sein. 

wen keine fische im see sind werden sie so wieso nicht beißen.
ganz einfach 

mgf marius


----------



## max_hoppus (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Hi,
also dann kauf dir lieber ordentliche Rollen und etwas billigere Ruten! Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie hier einige behaupten können, dass Cormoran gute Rollen baut?! Ich hatte bisher ca. 4 Rollen von denen und es sind alle systematisch auseinandergefallen. Das fängt damit an, dass es komische Geräusche beim Kurbeln gibt, danach ging dann die Bremse nur noch schwer bis gar nicht mehr und dann hat die Kurbel komplett blockiert. Seit dem kaufe ich keine Cormoranrollen mehr, habe einfach keine lust mir alle paar Monate ne neue kaufen zu müssen! 
Bei Rollen würd ich dir dann zu günstigeren Spro, Shimano oder Daiwas raten. Rute darf auch Cormoran sein, am besten mal im Laden begutachten, was dir zusagt!
Greetz


----------



## Hanno (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Die Fox Warrior find ich auch klasse! Hab sie mir im Winter diesen Jahres zugelegt und kann echt nichts schlechtes von ihr berichten! Dazu hab ich mir zwei Baitrunner Aero GTE 8000 C zugelegt, welche aber für deine Preisspanne zu Teuer wären. Als Rutenablage entweder Banksticks oder H-Bars, Billigpods brauchst du garnicht erst in Betracht ziehen! Da kannst du deine Ruten auch gleich ins gras legen, dann fallen sie bei wind wenigstens nicht mitsamt pod um...#d ich hab mir die H-Bars von Amiaud zugelegt und bin sowas von begeistert!:k:k:k DIE DINGER BLEIBEN IMMER STEHEN! Egal wie Stark der wind oder biss ist...! Preis so um 80 Euro, gibts von DAM auch für 50, meine ich... Ob die was taugen, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Gruß Hanno


----------



## Gunnar76 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Hallo,

Hol Dir die Okuma 865 die bekommst Du recht günstig bei /www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de . Die Rollen haben eine sehr gute Verarbeitung und eine wirklich große Spulengröße.
Ansonsten gibt die Fa. OKUMA 5 JAhre Garanie auf Ihre Rolle.
Habe mir die Rollen vor 2 Monaten gekauft und finde das es keine bessere Rolle in diesem Preissegment git mit dieser Qualität und Verarbeitung.


----------



## dr.bonzo (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

also ich dachte auch so wie du aber als ich mir so ein billig pot gekauft habe war ich davon auch begeistert aber spätestens wenn du das ding mehr mals auf und abgebaut hast kotzt dich das ding an. diese schraub ******* da geb ich lieber gleich 120 euronen für nen fox pot aus. als mir 2 zu kaufen. und hier will sicher keiner pralen aber lieber gleich was vernünftiges holen. aber ca. 80 euro für ne rute die hält als 20 euro und man mit der nur erger hat. kauf dir lieber gebrauchte war die mal richtig teuer war als neue billig produckte


----------



## zrako (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

die aussage des letzten satzes versteh ich net?!?!?!?


----------



## Steffen90 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



zrako schrieb:


> ok da du dich nicht belehren lassen willst kauf dir das billigset für 200€!
> 
> und sag mal in 2 jahren bescheid was noch funzt und was net


seh ich genauso!

in deinem anderen thread hab ich dir deine frage schon beantwortet und dir gerät empfolen für deine 200 euro.
2 ruten, 2 rollen und baksticks.
über nen rodpod braucht man bei 200 euro für die ausrüstung echt nicht nachdenken!!!!


----------



## dr.bonzo (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

beispiel: ne chub outcast gebraucht 40 euro
    oder: ne noname rute für 30 euro neu.

da geb ich lieber das geld für was gutes gebrauchtes aus als für schlechtes neues


----------



## andreas0815 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Nee wir sind keine Gegner!
Nur keine befürworter was Cormoran Rollen unter 60 Euro betrifft.
Da du einer bist der gerade zur Quelle schwimmt,
wirst du uns Quellen beführworter bald verstehen.
Ich habe mir früher auch jeden sch*** gekauft der dann zu bruch ging.
Für das Geld hätte ich mir TOP Material kaufen können.
Schon mal an einer Shimano Big Baitrunner gedreht?
Ja sie kostet 170 Steine so viel wie 3-4 Cormoran Rollen.
ABER das ist sie Wert :q
Im Drill beim Wurf, Haltbarkeit im Verschleiss.
Wen ich frech währe würde ich sagen da kannsté auch mal drauf treten. 
die Einzige Rolle die Ähnlich gut, "ist" die SPRO Incognito.
So jetzt wars das aber 
ISH HABBE FERTISCH !
__________________
Wer jetzt nicht mit anpackt gehört vom Schicksal über das Knie gelegt. :m

Jeff 


*Hallo Jeff,*

hier sucht jemand etwas was auch seinen Geldbeutel angepasst ist und dafür ist das Set allemale ausreichend für den Einstieg.:m

::::::::::::::::........................



Gruß Andreas


----------



## welsstipper (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

danke andreas,

endlich mal jemand der es versteht. ich meine sicherlich kann ich mehr ausgeben aber wozu ??? ich gehe gerne angeln aber zu selten um dafür so viel geld auszugeben da fahre ich lieber in den urlaub da habe ich meiner meinung nach mehr von.

mfg marius


----------



## max_hoppus (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Es geht darum, dass du mit dem meisten (!) Billigkram wenig Spaß haben wirst. Wir wollen dir das hier ja nicht vermiesen oder irgendwelche guten Sachen schechtreden, aber du hast nicht viel von solch einem Set, vertrau mir/uns. Ich habe auch alles doppelt gekauft, das bringt es einfach nicht!! Investier lieber ein bisschen mehr, davon hast du auch mehr, selbst wenn du nur gelegentlich auf Karpfen los willst! Außerdem ist ein Rod Pod meistens eh nicht nötig, es sei denn du fischst oft am Kanal oder von Stegen usw. aus!
Denk mal drüber nach, da könntest du z.b. Sparen in dem du Banksticks nimmst usw....
Greetz,
Max


----------



## lsski (21. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

*ALSO ich bleib dabei !*

*Letzter Rat : kauf dir eine Rolle die ihre Arbeit macht.*

Du brauchst keinen Rod Pod auch keine Funkbissanzeiger oder  390cm Angeln.

*Karpfen Haken ist kein Problem -- Sie zu drillen schon.*

*Karpfen : Da muss die Rolle auch unter hohem Druck was bremsen können. ( ein bisschen zu viel und der Bursche steigt aus)*

Wenn erst mal ein 30ér am Band ist und die Rolle wegen Sparmaßnahmen mit Bremsruckeln dir immer wieder den Drill ab bricht wirst du merken das die erfahrung sagt:
*kauf dir eine Rolle die ihre Arbeit macht.*
von mir aus so lange von der Firma 0815 bis du merkst das unter Belastung eine Rolle ihre stärken zeigt.

Glaub mir die Rolle ist *sehr* wichtig !

Mein Vadder ist auch so´n Opi Teleruten20 - 40 30 -
80 klapprutenständer, büchse Mais, aber die Rollen-------- 
Sänger Magic Runner 7000 oder so.
(Die habe ich ihm vor 5 Jahren geschenkt) 
Er holt mit dem geraffel jeden Karpfen raus.
Die Rolle ist immer mit am Wasser und hat locker erfolgreich 50 Dicke gedrillt.(Rentner haben Zeit und angel jeden zweiten Tag ! )

Die Rolle ist immer noch wie neu!
Ein Wunder ?

#h Jeff


----------



## lsski (21. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

*nee jetzt hab ich´s !!!*

Askari !!! *Silverman Boilie-/Karpfen-Set :vik:*

*Da machst du fast nix falsch #6*
*das kostet nur nen Fuffi *

Dann hast du Geld gespart vieleicht für eine gute Rolle???

*noch besser!!!!  Silverman Karpfen-/Grund-Set*

*Da machst du noch weniger falsch #6*
*das kostet nur nen 25 Tacken *

Dann hast du noch mehr Geld gespart !!!
......vieleicht für eine gute Rolle???


----------



## welsstipper (21. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

moin, ich mal wieder zur abwechslung. mit den ruten naja ich habe mich ja eigendlich schon entschieden. vielleicht kaufe ich mir auch welche von nem kumpel der will seine verkaufen der macht mir da mit sicherheit einen top preis. schaue ich mir woll am we mal an. nur die rollen die will er behalten vielleicht könnt ihr mir da mal was gescheites für schmales geld empfehlen ? dachte so an maximum 50 € das stück wen es günstiger geht um so besser. jetzt nicht wieder die hardcore freaks unter euch da muß was anständiges ran 80 € usw. nein danke.

also weiß nicht ob ich ne freilauf rolle nehmen soll weil ich auch oft am fluss angeln gehe und da dan auf aal oder barbe wobei ich da nur die rollen benutzen würde weil ich noch reichlich andere ruten feeder usw. hier liegen habe nur halt alle samt mal ne neue rolle breuchten. zum stippen und aal angeln reicht es noch vollkommen aus aber wen da mal ne große barbe dran hängt dan könnte es vielleicht kritisch werden. 

mfg marius


----------



## yamo (22. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Hi,
Ich hab Dir ja die Rollen von Okuma (Longbow/Baitfeeder) empfohlen. Bei der Baitfeeder meinte ich die Okuma 865, die Dir Gunnar auch empfohlen hat. 
Hab die Rolle gestern bekommen. Macht einen extrem soliden und gut verarbeiteten Eindruck, ein richtiges Geschoß. Also für 60€ bekommst Du da richtig was fürs Geld.Mehr geht nicht! Falls Dir das Teil zu groß ist nimm die kleinere 860ér. Laß Dich nicht von dem etwas unbekannten Namen oder dem Preis verunsichern. Oder von Äußerungen, Rollen unter 80€ seien Schrott.
BTW: mit der Longbow fische ich auch öfter auf Aal mit Freilauf....geht super!

Falls Du an den Billig-Piepern interessiert bist, kann ich mal bei Ebay schauen ob´s die noch gibt. 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Aldaron (22. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*

Ich hätte noch 3 Billig pieper.

Aus Ungarn, sie erfüllen ihren zweck, ich gebe sie Ab da ich sie nicht benutze ich nehme so einhänge "stifte" 


MFG, wenn du Interesse hast melde dich^^


----------



## frank67 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenset!!! Aber welches ???*



lsski schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit Cormoran dat ist alles Nix!!
> 
> - 7 Rostfreie Stahlkugellager + 1 Walzenlager
> - One Way Clutch unendliche Rücklaufsperre
> ...


 
hallo.

ich weiss ja nicht wo du deine schnäppchen machst aber für 60 euro hab ich die rolle noch nie gesehen.

in der regel musst du da fast noch 30 euro drauf legen.

gruss:fränk


----------

